# fry tank question



## neb123 (Feb 3, 2005)

ok so ill be setting up my fry tank soon and i know the water needs to be in perfect condition, i have a 30 gallon tank that has already been cycled and has near perfect water conditions, would it be a good idea to move 25% of that water (with my next water change) to the fry tank since it has already been cycled or should i stick to new/fresh water


----------



## Emg (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello Neb...sure, take some of the water from the 30 as long as it's cycled and parameters are o.k.

When I set up my fry tank, I had No gravel on the bottom...lots of java moss and a piece of driftwood....a seasoned sponge filter and I covered the top of the tank with plastic wrap to keep out drafts. I poked a hole in the plastic just big enough to get a piece of airline tubing through...and use the tubbing to do gentle water changes and also to feed. This way I didn't have to open the top at all. 

I had a heated 5 gallon on the top of my hutch for change water. Just took a long piece of airline tubing and syphoned the clean and heated water right down into the tank after syphoning some out. Worked GREAT!


----------

